# Regulatory Compliance Category > National Credit Act Forum >  Listed as a Slow Payer.....

## IamMadouble

Hi Guys 
My one of my account was in overdue which resulted me being listed as a slow payer on ITC. I've managed to keep the account up to date. How long will they have me on ITC as a slow payer??
Thanks

----------


## Tim Crowley

Hi IamMadouble, your account payment history is recorded for a period of 2 years, and as the months progress so the history is removed. See pics attached as a sample of how your payment history will appear at the credit bureau. Hope this answers you question... :Thumbup:

----------


## IamMadouble

Thanks Tim...but does that mean i'll have a positive record only  2 years ?? Will I be able to get credit from other shops?

----------


## Tim Crowley

Yes only after 2 years or for as long as the account remains active...however im not sure what attorneys will be able to do for you.

As for credit, you should not have any problem, but this is at the discretion of the creditor.

----------


## IamMadouble

Thank you soooo much Tim, your advise really helped me.

----------

